# Quiz - what's this guitar?



## Mike T. (Feb 9, 2007)

A couple of years ago there was a concert on TV with Luba playing at Montreal's Spectrum. Her guitarist, Donald Meunier, is playing an acoustic guitar that shows no sound holes but looks to have a classical guitar head and maybe even nylon strings. The guitar looks to have a thin body too - not thick like a normal acoustic.

I can't see any name on it. Any idea what it is?

By the way, Donald sounds like a great guitarist. I see he's done work with Cirque de Soleil and Gino Vanelli etcetera. What's his bio?


----------



## mandocaster (Jan 11, 2007)

Look like any of these?

http://www.godinguitars.com/godinmultseriesp.htm


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 9, 2007)

mandocaster said:


> Look like any of these?


It was similar but it had no selector switches on the upper bout. Godin was the first guitar I thought of when I saw it but they didn't have a similar model. I'm thinking that the guitar in question is a custom job.

Yes, it otherwise had a classical head and a single cutaway and no soundhole. Maybe it's a custom Godin.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

a Rick Turner Renaissance?


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 9, 2007)

rollingdam said:


> a Rick Turner Renaissance?


I doubt it. His didn't look as 'different' as those :confused-smiley-010 
It looked like a thin, single cutaway, classic headed, no soundhole acoustic - very much like a Godin Multiac but minus the switches on the upper bout.


----------

